# Wine Labels Direct



## ibglowin (Aug 11, 2009)

I have been having fun making labels and ordering them from this website:

http://www.winelabelsdirect.com/

They have a nice selection and the labels are customizable to say pretty much exactly what you want.

Here is one of my latest for a kit I ordered today.








Prices are reasonable, fast shipping as well. They have a pretty cool feature that allows you to make the label and then it convert it to a beautiful PDF which you can save and do all kinds of fun things with if you catch my drift....


----------



## vcasey (Aug 11, 2009)

The label looks great, but the real question is what Amarone kit are you making.
VC


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 11, 2009)

MM All Juice!


----------



## Fly*guy (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for the tip ibglowin




Always looking for more label choices


----------



## smurfe (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice looking labels but I have to say I hate their website. Don't tell you anything till you sign up for a user account. I have to give them my private info to find out what their product costs.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is where I ordered labels from until I got a Mac. I have their software and bought their POP labels. 


http://www.stoneycreekwinepress.com/


----------



## hannabarn (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree with smurfe. Not a good web site!


----------

